# The Meeting of The Lions



## Hoolia (Sep 30, 2020)

I got a second xpen and connected both in my yard to let Pup and Muffin meet each other and hang out and they look like the moon and the night








i just love how woolly and poofy Muffin’s mane is compared to Pup’s sleek, silky mane.
They clicked like Legos, all of these were taken in little over an hour. For an intact male, Muffin was very submissive and docile around Pup. Muffin’s neuter is in the morning, so they may not be meeting again at least until Muffin recovers. I have a good feeling about them in the future though


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Oct 1, 2020)

They look so cute together!


----------

